# My Redwine / Faux Finish foal has arrived!!!



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

My lovely Faux Finish mare had a gorgeous buckskin??? or smoky brown??? filly yesterday morning by the fabulous Oldenberg stallion - Redwine

She foaled down in PA at Hunters Peak Farm and Jill said that she is a *VERY* big filly, very leggy and tall with a fabulous neck and shoulder and a gorgeous dished face. Jill has seen a lot of foals born of her own and clients and when working as a vet tech and she said there isnt a thing on this filly she would like to change or see different on her - that she is a very very nice filly, so with Jill saying that - I am thrilled that she is a very special filly indeed! 

Here are a few pictures of her "wet" and firstborn:










and:










and:










and:










and a few from when she has dried out:










and:










and:










She has the 2 hind socks and the star, a thin stripe down her face and a little white snip on her nose

The verdict is still out as to whether she is buckskin or smoky brown, but we do know that we have the first and only dilute Redwine foal out there so I am really really thrilled with this gorgeous girl and am looking forward to seeing pictures of her outside, once she has unfolded ... 

Any and all name suggestions would be VERY gratefully accepted! It *should* start with "R" but my sister also came forward with "Finished the Wine" which I really like and then I thought we could call her "Lush" as a barn name ...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

STUNNING!! What a pretty little girl, just adorable!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow! Congrats! 
I like the name Finished the Wine, too, but what is the mare's name?
If she turned out to be a smoky, You could do Smokey Wine.
The "wet" pics, she looks brown-ish, but after she's dry, she looks like a buckskin. I vote buckskin!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

She is beautiful! Don't suppose you fancy exporting her to England for free :wink: ? A stunning foal, I'm going to have to save up for one of yours for the future!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

You shouldn't have told me she was this close to me...now I'm going to go on a road trip and scour the state and steal them!! (Jk) But seriously...gorgeous filly! I'm glad mom and baby are good and you BETTER post a lot of pictures!

I love that name but I would just make it Finish the Wine instead of Finished but that's just me.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats! She is gorgeous - and I vote buckskin, too!


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

thunderhooves - the dam's name is Faux Finish ...

My BIG hesitation in using the Finish (or Finished) the Wine name, is that a few days ago I received an enquiry from the Middle East on her that is very much legit. They are looking at several Guaranteed Gold youngsters as well. Being a Muslim country she would be exported to, literally a name like that could squash any deals going into that part of the world so I have to be careful, until they step forward or back away, to not possibly offend them with a name like that

Crazy what you have to think about even in naming, isnt it?!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

TrueColours said:


> thunderhooves - the dam's name is Faux Finish ...
> 
> My BIG hesitation in using the Finish (or Finished) the Wine name, is that a few days ago I received an enquiry from the Middle East on her that is very much legit. They are looking at several Guaranteed Gold youngsters as well. Being a Muslim country she would be exported to, literally a name like that could squash any deals going into that part of the world so I have to be careful, until they step forward or back away, to not possibly offend them with a name like that
> 
> Crazy what you have to think about even in naming, isnt it?!


I'm confused...... So saying Finish or Win in a name will ofend them?


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

It's the reference to alcohol, very taboo in Muslim countries.

You're going to have to get more pictures for us!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

You're killing me here girl! :lol: I think this was the number one foal I was waiting to see this season - can't wait to see more! Your expertise when selecting breeding pairs is absolutely beyond par with anyone else I know, I cannot wait to see this girl grow up. I sure hope she doesn't get exported, but I guess that would mean everything to your farm to have big names all over the world!

Gorgeous filly, huge congrats to you both! :wink: And some names:

Rinse With Wine
Radiant Finish
Raising The Bar
Rare Nectar
Reaper Of Gold
Reckless To The End
Reigning Red
Rhapsody In Time
Ribbons And Rockets
Request The Wine

I'm not overly pleased with any of them, none seem to truly suit her, but maybe you can mix and match a bit.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow what a baby! Congrats, she's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

And I did decide on a name that I loved from the minute I saw it

Being politically correct, plus using the "R" first initial of her sire, PLUS tying in the meaning of her dam's name (Faux Finish which is the smooshy paint finish you do on the walls) her name is going to be:

"Redecorated"

What do you think? Good one for her???

It will be interesting to see if the Mid East deal goes through. I was contacted by a financial advisor / consultant in Lebanon who has some clients interested in several horses. I have no idea if the clients are also in Lebanon or in some other country. Their client list encompasses individuals and companies in Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Oman and UAE so they could be going to any one of those places. And I have no idea if their interest is for showing or breeding but I will update everyone if/when it all goes through ...

Thanks again now I am looking forward to finally seeing this filly in person and Faux Finish as well after about 3 years of not seeing her. We'll get her re-bred and then arrange to go and get her 



> Your expertise when selecting breeding pairs is absolutely beyond par with anyone else I know, I cannot wait to see this girl grow up.


Thank you so much. I am so flattered that you said that ... I am crossing my fingers that the breeding I am hoping for comes through and I should know in the next few days.  It is a stallion that competed up to PSG (or maybe GP???) dressage, also showed successfully in the Open Conformation Hunters, competed in eventing up to the Intermediate levels and was showing in the GP jumpers with Chris Kappler riding and George Morris training when he very unfortunately died from colic. There are only 2 or maybe 3 doses of his semen left in the world - anywhere - and his owner was saving it for a very special mare. If she agrees to allow me to use it, I will be over the moon excited. His last offspring was born maybe 6 or 7 or 8 years ago so if I could get a colt from this cross, that would be my next up and coming stallion prospect. So - wish me luck - this would be an absolutely amazing cross in every possible way ...


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

You're seriously killing me you know that right? I need to win the lottery and ship you my mare...his babies AND grandbabies are fantastic!


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> You're seriously killing me you know that right? I need to win the lottery and ship you my mare...his babies AND grandbabies are fantastic!


And I *REALLY REALLY * like your mare as well! 

hey - suggestion for you. If your mare doesnt get sold or leased, the Guaranteed Gold son "Remember My Name" (the palomino and white full brother to Faux Finish) is standing at stud this year for the first time, both Shipped Semen and Live Cover. Jill is sending him to New Bolton this week for phantom training and he will be available there for Live Cover breedings as well. He would be an *AWESOME* cross on your mare and you have the 50% chance of getting a dilute foal from that cross plus the high percentage chance of getting the white markings as well. I know his introductory fee is low for this year. Dont know if you can swing that one at all but from what Ive seen of your mare, the cross would be an excellent one ...


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the name Finish the Wine.... perfect blend of both parents names and Lush is an adorable barn name- not ony refers to wine but also a superfun fancy soap store in Scottsdale.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

True you're killing me...really. Maybe they want nice mares to prove him out on? I am currently in the market for a full time job and hopefully would be able to handle costs but I don't want to commit to breeding costs not being 100% that I have the funds to cover emergencies. If they AT ALL want a great mare to prove him out on I would let them or someone they know breeding lease her. Or go halves and they breed her, I foal her out and they campaign the baby? Definitely find out for me what they're asking for live cover because I could get her to New Bolton relatively easily. PM me if you want I have some GREAT pics of her taking some 3'3 verticals and 3'6 oxers and some good confo shots! She doesn't even really to tuck until 3'6 yet she clears anything lower WHILE hanging her knees a bit and when conditioned can easily jump her way around a 3'9 or 4' course with a good rider. She is just a horse that needs grid work to keep her snappy =). She'd be a great jumper or hunter and with the right rider would make a NICE eq horse too. So she's definitely proven performance wise just doesn't have the ribbons yet (my fault not hers).


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi NIttany - please do send me the pictures and I'll pass it on to them

[email protected]

You never know ... :wink:

Here are some pictures of "Redecorated" taken outside today. I see what Jill means about her having a simply *GORGEOUS* head combined with a beautiful neck and shoulder! And legs that go on forever too ... 

So what do you think based on these pictures? Smoky brown or buckskin based on these outside shots???










and:










and:


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm leaning towards buckskin because her points are so dark but you never know. Give her til the end of summer then you should know for sure. Baby fuzz is misleading! And I'm emailing you pictures right now, maybe I can tempt you further into breeding her yourself =)


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh cute!!
She's going to be gorgeous when she grows up.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She's stunning! And I'd say buckskin, but they can change so much. Very beautiful baby, congrats!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm drooling over the baby but I think I'm in love with that mare. She is beautiful! As all your horses are : )


----------



## Earlywinefarm (Apr 29, 2010)

She is just gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

She is such a cutie! Hope the deal goes through!
I am leaning towards buckskin, but I don't know anything about colour, I am just going with my instincts here lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Awwww! She is so so so pretty!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What a beautiful baby! I looooooove Redwine...


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Absolutely love her.....looks like a duplicate of her mother.

Super Nova


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful filly! Congrats!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats she is a cutie. I love your mare, she is a stunner!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

True Colours - you can't be talking about Grand Sabre, can you???!!! What an unbelievable foal that would be. Although, he died at least 7 years ago now, does frozen semen really last that long? I know nothing about breeding. Either way, anything left from him would be priceless . . . so jealous!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh my god....I love the sire AND the momma! I wish I had a high class mare to make pretty Guaranteed Gold babies with xD


----------



## MLP (May 17, 2010)

True Colours that foal is a little stunner! and all your horses are just gorgeous!
Too bad youre so far away, I wuld LOVE to put my sabino filly to your lovely stallion


----------

